# Cross Thread: Help with cross bike sizing



## bikeuphill9 (Sep 7, 2005)

I need some help figuring out what size cross bike I should ride. I am 5'3" female with short arms and legs and a long torso (It doesn't look as awkward as it sounds). My inseam with mtb shoes is 29". I am currently looking at building up a 2006 Lemond Poprad (49) or a 2011 Surly Crosscheck (42 or 46). Do any of you have any advice as to size or other frame options for me?


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

I'm 5' 4.5" w/ 31" inseam and longish arms. My commuter is 49cm Poprad (2008) with a 90 mm stem and short reach bars. I suspect standover might be an issue, although the reach is probably fine.

The TT and standover on the 46cm Cross Check look similar to the Poprad 49cm. I do love the Robins Egg Blue color.

For a while Terry was selling the Valkyrie with a cross set up. It's made to use 26" wheels, so the geometry should be a bit better in smaller sizes. Lower standover, too. But I don't know if you can buy it frame only. And even if you could it'd be quite a bit more than the Surly.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I'd go for one of the Surlys. Maybe the 46?


----------

